#  Chat Ecke >   Ich sag jetzt hier Ade ! >

## Obelix1962

@alle 
so es ist soweit ich bin da angekommen wo ich nie landen wollte.
Wo fragt Ihr Euch ?
An der obersten Grenze meiner persönlichen Werte die ich nicht überschreiten will. 
Ich danke Euch die Ihr konstruktiv, positiv manchmal auch negativ hier im Forum 
mit schreibt und auch mir gegenüber Euch immer/ na ja fast immer korrekt verhalten habt. 
Ich dank auch Euch die Ihr mit Eurem Gift immer wieder versucht habt Unruhe ins Forum zu bringen, hieraus habe ich viel viel gelernt (meine wichtigste Lehre daraus war, es gibt Menschen unter uns die keine Kritik vertragen). 
Ich danke Euch, die Ihr mich persönlich um Rat fragtet über PN's und mehr.
Eure Persönlichkeit glaube ich wurde hier oft auf dieser Schiene durch mich entsprechend befriedigt. (Diese persönlichen Dinge werde ich mit in mein Grab nehmen. (keine Angst ich bleib noch am Leben ich will meine eingezahlten Rentenbeiträge wieder zurück!) 
OK ich selbst hab auch Fehler gemacht, stehe aber zu diesen.  Also ich habe für mich beschlossen 
dem Forum den Rücken zu kehren. 
Die Entscheidung die mir nicht sehr leicht gefallen ist werden das weis ich einige sehr bedauern.
Þ Ja die Rezept bekommt Ihr Notfalls auch aus einem alten Kochbuch,
Þ ja Lyrik ist schwer (Snob Uro), ich schreibe sie aber spontan und muss nicht wie Du zitieren (hierfür gibt's von mir als kleine Tipp an Dich =  e-story lesen und lernen)
Þ Eine gut sortierte Hausapotheke hilft jedem.
Þ Ok da ist dann noch die ewige Zickerei untereinander ich will und werde dies nicht austreten jedoch das Bild nach außen.
Þ Nutzen der Threeds als Frustabladeplatz nutz keinem es gibt auch die Möglichkeit darauf nicht zu Antworten. 
So jetzt will Ich mich noch bedanken bei denen die dieses Forum  bearbeiten von früh bis spät. 
Ich werde Euch bestimmt vermissen Dich Micha der Du Dir auch von mir einiges immer und immer wieder anhören musstest
Dich Schubsi mit Deiner direkten Art,
Dich Leonessa mit Deiner ausstrahlenden Ruhe
Dich Lucy mit deinem Eifer eines Bienenstammes
Dich Küken die die Du nicht genug bekommen kannst vom Übel
Dich Zwicki mit Deinem Humor
Natürlich persönlich auch Dich Dich und Dich alle diejenigen mit denen ich Stundenlang diskutieren, rumalbern und flirten sowie trauern durfte. 
So das war's solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben stellt Sie ich habe mit unserem tollen Administrator nach wie vor Kontakt und werde diesen Threed am Dienstag Abend schließen und meine ID löschen 
Euch alle liebend Euer  :zd_bye_3_cut: 
Uwe

----------


## Claus

Hallo Uwe, 
darf ich fragen, aus welchem Grund Du das Forum verlassen möchtest? Ich frage hier und nicht per PN, weil ich der Meinung bin, ein paralleles Anfragen/Diskutieren per Forum *und* PN bringt nur Missverständnisse, weil Mitleser dann nur einen Teil mitbekommen. 
Claus

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Obelix, 
schade das Du gehen musst aus gerechnt heut´... wie es so schön in einem Lied heißt. 
Aber ich denke ich weiß warum und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja doch wieder irgendwann hier im Forum oder in einem anderen Leben oder ganz einfach mal auf der Straße... 
Dein "geschreibsel" wird mir fehlen. 
Dir und Deiner Familie eine Gute Zeit miteinander. 
Gruß und alles Gute  
Schubser

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Obelix,  
Snob Uro :Huh?:  Ähm, ich habe durchaus einige Gedichte selbst geschrieben, jedoch finde ich, dass die Meister -von denen ich Inspiration und sicher unbewußt auch einige Zeilen bekommen- in einem Lyrik-fred durchaus Erwähnung finden sollten, was alle anderen, mit Ausnahme von dir, auch so gehandhabt haben. 
Wenn du mich auch nur ein wenig kennen würdest, dann würdest du sehr schnell feststellen, dass ich alles andere als snobbish o. dgl. bin! Allerdings bin ich stets direkt und versuche anderen -im Schlechten wie Guten- mit großer Offenheit entgegen zu treten. 
Und ganz ehrlich: Forenflucht halte ich für nicht sehr sinnvoll, weil man dadurch ein mühsam aufgebautes Netzwerk fallen läßt. Ich selbst wollte aus einem anderen Forum (in dem ich Micha kennengelernt habe) bereits austreten, jedoch wurde ich darum gebeten, nicht zu gehen. 
Dies möchte ich jetzt an dich weitergeben: Überleg dir gut, worin der konkrete Nutzen für dich bestehen soll, die Sachen hinzuschmeissen, wenn dir doch die Stammuser des boards so ans Herz gewachsen sind, wie du es beschreibst! 
Grüßchen, logiker, der für PM jederzeit offen ist...

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
hallo kleine maus. es ist schade dass du das forum verlässt, denn du bist allen hier sehr ans herz gewachsen. ich kenne deine beweggründe, weiß, dass dir diese entscheidung sehr sehr schwer gefallen ist. ich werde dich arg vermissen und hoffe, dass wir uns irgendwann mal wiedersehn. ich wünsche dir und deiner familie alles erdenklich gute.
ich hab dich gern und wenn du lust hast, weißt du wie du mich erreichen kannst. 
@all, insbesondere urologiker und claus 
ich denke, wir sollten obelix nicht dafür verurteilen, dass er tut, was er tut. er hat seine gründe. da diese aber persönlicher natur sind, denke ich, wir sollten seine entscheidung akzeptieren, auch wenn es einigen sicherlich schwer fällt. 
Und denkt mal nicht, dass wir nicht versucht hätten, ihn davon abzuhalten, hier zu gehn. Aber es ist sein Entscheidung. 
obelix, mein sonnenschein, möge die sonne immer für dich und deine familie scheinen.  *Wohl dem Mensch, wenn er gelernt hat zu ertragen, was er nicht ändern kann, und preiszugeben mit Würde, was er nicht retten kann.*   (Friedrich Schiller)

----------


## Küken

Eigentlich sollten wir nicht über ihn urteilen, sondern eher uns Gedanken machen wieso uns so viele in den letzten Tagen verlassen haben.  
Schließlich ist das wahrscheinlich kein Zufall...  
Lg küken

----------


## lucy230279

@küken, 
schön dass wir einer meinung sind :Smiley:  
wir machen uns wohl gedanken, aber die beweggründe sind nicht überall die gleichen.

----------


## Zwickbua

Hallo Obelix 
Schade das du gehst aber du hast sicher dein Gründe und die gehen auch niemand was an.
Hat spass gemacht mit dir und würde mich freuen auf irgent einem Weg mal wieder was von dir zu hören 
Gruß Zwickbua

----------


## Brava

Es tut mir leid, dich als Freund hier im Forum zuverlieren
Ich wünsch dir und deiner Familie alles gute

----------


## Obelix1962

@Küken, 
Liebe absolute Verplantheit in Menschengestalt...Optimismus in Person...Kichererbse...
Mama 
Du wirst wenn Du solch einen Schritt machst Dich immer fragen warum
weshalb wieso, na ja ich hab die 7 W's alle durchgemacht und leider ist kein einziges übrig geblieben welches ich noch als Strohhalm nehmen könne und dem Forum weiter meine seitherige Treue zugeben. 
Die letzten Austritte haben mit dieser Entscheidung 100% nichts zu tun ich hoffe Du wirst dies später verstehen. 
Grüßle an Deinen Mann und Dein Baby und viel viel Durchhaltevermögen und Gesundheit für die Zukunft.

----------


## Claus

> @all, insbesondere urologiker und claus

 Insbesondere ich :Huh?: ?

----------


## Julchen

Hallo lieber Obelix,
oh, es tut mir sehr leid, dass du dich entschieden hast zu gehen. Zum Glück ist dieser thread noch nicht geschlossen, dass ich dir wenigstens ein   *dickes Dankeschön für dein Engagement*  
schreiben kann. Deine 362 rechten und 362 linken Daumendrücker haben mir schon einmal sehr geholfen relativ entspannt bis zu der (genauen) Diagnose  zu "überleben". 
Ich finde deine Beiträge einfach herzerfrischend - nicht nur in meiner Sache.  
Herzlich wünsche ich dir und auch deiner Familie alles Gute.  
Schön, dass du hier im Forum gewesen bist und schade, wirklich sehr sehr schade, dass du gehst.  
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## lucy230279

@claus, 
is nicht böse gemeint. ich wollte damit nur sagen, wenn obelix hätte gründe mitteilen wollen, hätte er das bereits im ersten post getan. du und urologiker, ihr habt nunmal speziell nachgefragt, deshalb hab ich euch direkt angesprochen. und andere user fragen sich das bestimmt auch, welche gründe usw. aber ich habe dazu bereits stellung bezogen. 
frohe ostern

----------


## Claus

@Lucy, 
ich habe es auch nicht böse aufgefaßt. :Smiley:   
Ich möchte nur ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass* insbesondere ich* Obelix oder andere *nicht* verurteile. Ich habe Obelix nur gefragt, ob er den Grund nennen möchte.

----------


## lucy230279

@claus, 
na da is ja alles klar :Smiley:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Obelix! 
Ich bin sehr traurig, dass du gehen willst!
Aber ich respektiere deine Entscheidung und hoffe, dass wir trotzdem weiterhin in gutem Kontakt bleiben!
Hoffentlich wirst du deinen Weg finden! 
Liuebe Grüße Julia :shy_flower:

----------


## Smurf

Wie nichtig und klein sind doch die Problemchen, die man hier so wälzt, wenn man die Weiten Afrika's sieht... in diesem Sinne, hakuna makata oder so in der Art! 
Smurf

----------


## Julchen

hallo smurf, 
natürlich kann man alles relativ sehen. Demnach gäbe es zu Traurigkeit fast nie Anlass, denn es gibt immer etwas was wesentlich mehr "berechtigt" ist, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen oder Anlass zur Traurigkeit ist. Das mögen die Fakten sein.  
Das ändert für mich aber nichts daran, dass ich mit Anderen im Forum es sehr bedauere und traurig bin, weil *Obelix* sich entschieden hat nicht mehr im Forum zu bleiben.  *Er hat mir viel durch seine Art gegeben und wenn er nicht mehr im Forum bleibt, ist das ist für mich schon ein Grund meiner Emotion einen entsprechenden Stellenwert zu geben.*  
Emotionen haben für mich immer eine Berechtigung.
Schöne Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Smurf

@ Julchen,  
sollte kein Angriff in Deine Richtung sein, das fiel mir nur gestern auf, als ich Bilder aus Kenia sah und plötzlich erschien alles so klein und unwichtig, egal was, ob hier oder im realen Leben, wenn man Berichte hört, wie Elefanten etc. vor einem stehen, zum Anfassen nahe.  
Es war einfach ein sentimentaler Schwenk in eine andere Welt. 
Smurf

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Smurf, 
ich habe das auch nicht als Angriff gesehen  :Smiley:  
du hast eben eine andere Sichtweise aufgezeigt.  
Schöne Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Obelix1962

Auch für mich haben Emotionen eine Berechtigung und will mal kurz dazu dies Euch 
mal rüberbringen und Eure Gedanken trainieren. 
Wie klein Mombasa, wie klein ist Kenia, wie klein ist Afrika, wie klein ist die Landmasse auf der Erde und wie klein die Ozeane im Verhältnis zu dem was Ihr hier in diesem Threed's schreibt.
Ein Komet ist an diesem Planeten nach kurzem Verweilen in der Erdanziehung weiter gezogen und das Weltall in welchem er sich unseren Blicken langsam entzieht ist unentlich weit. 
Wir wissen seine Erscheinung, zumindest die welche wir visuell wahr nahmen, einzuschätzen, wir machen uns spontan keine Gedanken was geschieht wenn er weiterzieht nein denn wir leben jetzt, nicht in der Zukunft und auch nicht in der Vergangenheit ( die uns Liebe und Schmerzen gab), jetzt in diesem Moment.
Mitteilungen die wir erhalten, Kommunikation mit dem Nächsten, die Liebe zu den Angehörigen, geschehenes und unvergessenes alles trägt uns.
Ich selbst werde getragen von geschehenem, ich bin ermutigt durch Eure Beiträge
werde auch ab und an mir Gedanken über die Zeit in der Erdanziehung und hier machen in meiner elliptischen Bahn in der ich weiterziehe. 
Meine Lieben die die Ihr mich hier auf dem Stecknadelkopf trugt (OK manche ertrugen mein geschreibsel auch nicht)
die die Ihr mir Euer Vertrauen schenktet und meine Hilfe annahmt
Euch Dank ich über alles auf diesem schönen Planeten
aber auch den Kritikern unter Euch die auch mit Ihren Beiträgen, mir dem der ich meine Eisschicht in der Atmosphäre abschmilzen lies und verletzlicher wurde, konstruktive Erweiterungen am Horizont gaben danke ich hierfür. 
Ich wünsche mir, bleibt alle so, so wie Ihr seid, gebt Eure Liebe auch weiterhin weiter
so wie bisher, schickt Eure Schmerzen in Urlaub und vor allem glaubt an Euch an Euch und wie Ihr alles meistert. 
Ich ziehe nun dahin, bin heute Abend mit dem normalen Auge nicht mehr sichtbar, habe aber die Hoffnung das ich auf meiner Bahn durch das Weltall von der Erde wieder gefangen werde und Euch vom Rande des Planet aus wieder Versorge.
Auch Ihr die Ihr ein Fernglas habt, denkt daran, der Comet zieht in die unentlichen Weiten und hat eine elliptische Bahn. 
Euer Obelix1962

----------


## Caro

Hallo Ihr Lieben 
Hab hier in diesem Thread bisher nichts geschrieben.
Aber das letzte Post von Dir Obelix,dass liest sich für mich unheimlich traurig. 
Du magst Deine Gründe haben um dem Board den Rücken zukehren,dass finde ich Schade.Genauso Schade wie das gehen der anderen zwei vor Dir. 
Denn was macht denn ein Board aus? Richtig,seine User...mit ihnen lebt oder stirbt ein Forum. 
Und darum,vielleicht findest Du und vielleicht finden die anderen zwei deren Abschied hier solang noch nicht her ist ja wieder die Möglichkeit in das Forenleben zurück zukehren. 
Wäre schön,...

----------


## Obelix1962

@Caro
Ich gebe Dir Recht und bedaure es selbst sehr finde es aber ebenso Klasse das Du jetzt auch die Mut zu mehr, zu mehr Threeds und zu mehr Forum gefunden hast.  *Dieses Forum macht nun mal süchtig !* Und Süchte werden am besten mit radikalen Methoden behandelt! 
Ich finde es nett das auch Du ein paar Worte gefunden hast und vor allem das Du auch 
Teetante und Monsti nicht dabei vergessen hast die wahrlich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit zwar manchmal nicht den Ettiketten entsprechend wie sie in einem Forum dieser Klasse sein sollten jedoch sachlich mitarbeiteten. 
Danke Caro  Vielen Dank und weiterhin eine schöne Zeit hier im *Patientenfragen.net*

----------

